# mammatus ( Maio 2011 )



## jmackworks (26 Mar 2012 às 19:13)

Em Maio de 2011 Évora


----------



## Teles (26 Mar 2012 às 20:38)

Que brutalidade!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2012 às 20:45)




----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Mar 2012 às 21:15)

Fotos espectaculares!



Excelente registo.


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2012 às 22:08)

LINDISSIMO!!


----------



## jmackworks (27 Mar 2012 às 16:41)

pelo que li o aparecimento destas nuvens significa que a tempestade está a perder força ...


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2012 às 17:25)

jmackworks disse:


> pelo que li o aparecimento destas nuvens significa que a tempestade está a perder força ...



Não..significa que está em maturação.
Estas nuvens formam-se quando o ar quente que ascende encontra uma camada estavel e "espraia-se", mas como vem com grande velocidade formam-se perturbações que conduzem a essas formas onduladas.
Geralmente significa que  a célula está a ser alimentada por um updraft muito forte, e portanto, que está pujante.

Tambem outro ingrediente para tornar as formações espectaculares é uma camada de ar seco nos niveis altos, que ajuda á condensação por arrefecimento evaporativo da corrente de ar que diverge no topo do sistema convectivo.

Estas formações podem ser associadas a trovoadas com capacidade de produzir granizo grande e tempo severo como downbursts.


----------



## jmackworks (27 Mar 2012 às 19:51)

pensava que não ... li em vários sites que normalmente acontecem quando a trovoada está a perder força ... 

http://www.usatoday.com/weather/tg/wmamatus/wmamatus.htm


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2012 às 22:45)

jmackworks disse:


> pensava que não ... li em vários sites que normalmente acontecem quando a trovoada está a perder força ...
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/weather/tg/wmamatus/wmamatus.htm



Bom..é um pouco a historia do ovo...só encontras estas nuvens em células maduras, numa fase avançada do ciclo de vida, entre o maximo de intensidade e o decaimento.
As nuvens podem aparecer no pico da actividade, ou logo após, e perdurar até depois da morte da célula


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2012 às 23:42)

jmackworks disse:


> pelo que li o aparecimento destas nuvens significa que a tempestade está a perder força ...



Sim, essas nuvens aparecem geralmente debaixo da "bigorna", as nuvens altas que se espalham para os lados num trovoada intensa, e a existência de uma bigorna realmente significa que estás já debaixo da bigorna de uma célula bastante madura, que geralmente já deu o que tinha a dar. 
Embora isso não signifique que a trovoada que deu origem a essas nuvens não tenha prosseguido o caminho para o outro lado gerando novas células no caminho, mas quando falamos de células severas dificilmente verás mammatus num local que venha a ser atravessado por outras novas, quando falamos de células extremas, geralmente os mammatus ficam "para trás" do movimento das mesmas, devido ao windshear  (cisalhamento do vento). 
Para um  stormchaser , os mammatus são muito fotogénicos, mas significam de facto o fim de uma célula, só em situações muito excepcionais não é assim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2012 às 10:02)

...
Acho que são os mammatus portugueses mais belos que já vi
Parabéns


----------



## Norther (28 Mar 2012 às 13:35)

realmente são as mais perfeitas que vi em Portugal, excelentes


----------



## Rain (7 Abr 2012 às 00:08)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2013 às 18:16)

Ando a fazer uma limpeza ao computador e encontrei a foto que pertence a este tópico. Ao encontrar, procurei o tópico e reparei que a foto sumiu...

Visto que a foto está espectacular, penso que devo recolocá-la:


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2013 às 00:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ando a fazer uma limpeza ao computador e encontrei a foto que pertence a este tópico. Ao encontrar, procurei o tópico e reparei que a foto sumiu...
> 
> Visto que a foto está espectacular, penso que devo recolocá-la:



Fizeste bem, uma foto desta qualidade deve ficar registada no fórum para memoria futura.


----------

